# Benedicta eggs?



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I was super excited when I got a glimpse of this today. It looks like just another blob of gel though: (








Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Are there snails in the tank by chance? They will go after eggs like its going outta style and leave nothing but the gel


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

Yup. I've been doing the lettuce method. They seem to stick to the leaf litter though. 

The egg was laid sometimes this afternoon. I have a group of 5 in the 100 gallon tank

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

KRich Frogger said:


> Are there snails in the tank by chance? They will go after eggs like its going outta style and leave nothing but the gel


I've never had a problem with that. At least not that I've noticed. Have you noticed the snails actively eating good eggs? Or eggs that are already diseased or covered in fungus?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pnwpdf said:


> I've never had a problem with that. At least not that I've noticed. Have you noticed the snails actively eating good eggs? Or eggs that are already diseased or covered in fungus?


Depends on the type of snail. Some have been reported them to eat good frog eggs.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

The ones that were in my Sirensis tank would destroy fresh eggs, saw them do it countless times. Ended up having to tear the tank down and rebuild, got sick of dealing with them.....giving them lettuce to munch on only knocks there numbers down it won't get rid of them


----------



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry to bring an old thread to life but I found a blob like this today too but my R. Imitators are too young I think and I haven't heard any calling lately. I haven't seen any snails or slugs in the viv with them either. Can they possibly just lay blobs of gel with no eggs?


----------

